# necesito saber como desbloquear mi k300, cable, etc...



## antonioavezon (Mar 11, 2007)

hola.
necesito saber como poder desbloquear mi sony ericcson K300
que cable??? lo puedo hacer???
que software??? que pasos ???
que ventajas o peligros???
Gracias por despejar mis dudas y las de varios de mis amigos que tambien tienen un K300


----------



## DARFER (Mar 19, 2007)

hay lo tienes amigo

http://www.sendspace.com/file/c1yoiz


----------

